# My First Leather Repair



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

When i recently bought my R32 i was really pleased to find that the leather seats where in mint condition, often you find worn bolsters etc like on any car. There was a split in the leather on the o/s rear door panel though that looked liked like the previuos owner had been carrying something in the back of the car that was sharp and had cut the leather. The area directly around the cut had been 'pushed in' slightly possibly the edge of a heavy box or something was the cause:








cut was about an inch long and although wasnt too bad, it was really annoying me so i decided to try and tackle this myself. I read a few basic guides on the internet and purchase a gliptone scuffmaster kit - they already had my interior colour listed on their website so no worries about sending samples to colour match, and i purchased furniture clinics leather repair kit containing filler and tools.
















I mixed a small amount of colour to some filler to try and help the recoloring process easier later on.This worked well:








starting to fill the cut using thin layers dried with a hairdryer:
















Once i was happy with the level i added another very light coat of filler and used a grain pad to try and match the grain of the surrounding leather:








It looked pretty good, so after leaving to fully dry for a few hours i applied the first coatof scuffmaster dye on a sponge slightly dilluted with water. I then did two further coulur washes with some gloss enhancer added (supplied in the kit) to match the finish of the panel:

























Im pretty pleased with it, looks a million times better. Going to leave it a few days then protect with gtechniq L1

Cheers


----------



## T25DOC (Jan 11, 2010)

Thats a great job there fella - well done.... 

So is the filler flexible?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

well done mate.. that looks great.


----------



## Anatonic (Mar 8, 2010)

That looks good to me - I'd be well happy with a job like that! Nice one!


----------



## happmadison1978 (Jul 27, 2010)

Really nice job. I'd never believe it was your first go

Well done.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Good job.

I have a similar Mark on my leather too so glad to know there's something out there that can sort it.


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

That's a real smart job you've made of that, looks so much better.

Nice one.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

cracking results there mate fair play gold star


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great result and a truly helpful post to anyone considering a repair...:thumb:


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

T25DOC said:


> Thats a great job there fella - well done....
> 
> So is the filler flexible?


Yes mate, the filler stays flexible when dry. You can press the repair with your fingers and it feels soft and supple just like leather - really good product


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## T25DOC (Jan 11, 2010)

jubileebug said:


> Yes mate, the filler stays flexible when dry. You can press the repair with your fingers and it feels soft and supple just like leather - really good product


Quality..... 
:thumb:


----------



## Graham225 (Jul 18, 2011)

Details of product please, just in case i should need it in the future.

Cheers

Graham


----------



## Furniture Clinic (Sep 2, 2010)

T25DOC said:


> Thats a great job there fella - well done....
> 
> So is the filler flexible?


Yes the filler is flexible. It acts as leather when it has dried, so when the leather takes weight, and starts to bend the filler follows it for a lasting repair.

@Jubileebug - You did a great job on this repair, it looks great, well done.

Adam


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Im impressed. :thumb:


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

Looks good, have you got a better picture with a bit more daylight in?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

looks good.
how would you remove scuffs or areas that are worn?


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

you should be proud of that looks great well done


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

For minor scuffs try a Leather Repair Pen - quick and easy to use and we can custom mix one if our standard colours do not match.
Hope this helps
Judyb


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Great result.


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Very well done! :thumb:


----------

